
New TSA queue 30% faster - pzaich
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/06/11/481694459/new-airport-security-lanes-in-atlanta-are-30-more-efficient-tsa-chief-says
======
King-Aaron
Considering the TSA was formed in 2001, I would have thought they wouldn't
need to "bring TSA into the 21st century".

